# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση νέου cockatiel

## Papagalo trela

Παιδιά εγω πηρα εδώ και 3 βδομάδες ένα αρσενικο cockatil. Όταν βαζω μεσα το χερι μου φοβαται (στο κλουβι) και τρεχει γυρω γυρω. Αρνειται να φαει από το χερι μου οσο και αν προσπαθω... Επισης ειδα χθες το κεφαλάκι του κολυμενω στα σιδερα και δεν μπορουσε να το βγαλει. Τον εσωσα αλλα ακομα και μετα από αυτό δεν απεκτεισε καποια  οικειοτητα


Σας παρακαλώ βοηθείστε με όσο μπορείται!!! :Humming Bird A:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα Βασίλη και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! 

Πριν μιλήσουμε για εκπαίδευση, πρέπει να σε ενημερώσω πως από τη στιγμή που το κεφάλι του κοκατίλ χωράει από τα κάγκελα, το κλουβί είναι τελείως ακατάλληλο και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί *άμεσα!* διότι είναι επικίνδυνο για το πουλάκι και μπορεί να τραυματιστεί ή ακόμα χειρότερα....Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα άλλο κλουβί επειγόντως! Μπορεί τώρα να πρόλαβες να το βγάλεις αλλά την επόμενη φορά μπορεί να μην προλάβεις. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση, βιάστηκες να βάλεις μέσα το χέρι σου γιαυτό δεν έρχεται κοντά! Διάβασε αυτό *Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*Θα πρέπει να πάρεις κεχρί (τσαμπί κεχρί όχι σπόρους), και να αρχίσεις να του δίνεις (ή μάλλον να προσπαθείς να του δώσεις), έξω από τα κάγκελα για αρχή. Το πουλάκι δεν είναι εξημερωμένο προφανώς, φοβάται δηλαδή τα χέρια σου. Οπότε θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά και με υπομονή να του δείξεις ότι δεν θα του κάνεις κακό. Ξεκίνα λοιπόν με το κεχρί έξω από τα κάγκελα και αφού το επιτύχεις σε σημείο που να έρχεται πάντα κοντά σου χωρίς πρόβλημα, ξεκινάς με το κεχρί και το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί  :winky:

----------


## Papagalo trela

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες αυτές πληροφορίες . Κάτι τελευταίο έχω ακούσει πως για να αρχίσεις εκπαίδευση πρέπει να έχεις πρώτα κόψει τα φτερά(ισχύει)
Δεν το έχω κάνει γιατί λυπάμε τα φτεράκια του ¨(

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι Βασίλη... σκοπός σου δεν είναι να κάνεις το πουλί να κάθεται πάνω σου γιατί δε μπορεί πολύ απλά να φύγει! Αλλά, αντιθέτως, να έρχεται αυτό σε εσένα και να αναζητάει την παρέα σου και τα χάδια! Θέλει πολύ κόπο και δουλειά εκ μέρους σου μέχρι να σε εμπιστευτεί !!

----------


## Papagalo trela

Το κλουβί του είναι 40 cm (Μήκος) και 15 cm (πλάτος). Το κοκατιλάκι μου είναι κάπου στα 6-7 cm . Είναι καλές οι αναλογίες?

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα αν ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες των παιδιων , που εχουν εμπειρια σε παπαγαλους ,ολα θα πανε καλα 

Αλλα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ... οταν πηρες το πουλακι υπ ευθυνη σου και γνωριζοντας ισως οτι ειναι δυνατη  ή εν πασει περιπτωσει ηθελες να πετυχεις την εκπαιδευση του πουλιου ,ειχες ηδη συμβουλευτει το διαδικτυο ή καποιον με εμπειρια στο θεμα;

----------


## Papagalo trela

Ναι είχα δει στο Internet και είχα ρωτήσει και τον πατέρα μου ο οποίος ασχολείται ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια με πουλάκια και παπαγάλους αλλά γιατί ρωτάς? :Confused0053:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασίλη συμφωνώ με τον Ευθύμη απόλυτα. Καθαρά για θέμα εκπαίδευσης δεν χρειάζεται κόψιμο στα φτερά τους. Εγώ έχω ένα κοκατίλ σχεδόν 9 μηνών πλέον, τον είχα από όταν ήταν 3 μηνών. Δεν χρειάστηκε να του κόψω τα φτερά του και με εμπιστεύεται απόλυτα. Όταν βγαίνει από το κλουβί παρόλο που μπορεί να πετάξει και να πάει όπου θέλει, προτιμάει να κάθεται πάνω μου και να τον κάνω εγώ βόλτα γύρω γύρω! Συνήθως κάποιοι κόβουν τα φτερά όταν το πουλάκι είναι νέο στο χώρο καθαρά για να μην χτυπήσει όταν βγαίνει από το κλουβί και μόλις μάθει το περιβάλλον του τα αφήνουν να μακρύνουν.

Αν δεν βαριέσαι μπες εδώ να χαζέψεις από το ταξίδι μας από την αρχή της εξημέρωσής του! *Οι περιπέτειες του Αρθούρου!*


Επίσης, εγώ θα ήθελα να δω μια φωτογραφία από το κλουβάκι για να σου πω, αν και ήδη αν είναι όσο λες (που λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται να είναι μόνο 15cm το πλάτος), χρειάζεται σίγουρα αλλαγή. Το κλουβί δηλαδή θέλει αλλαγή ούτως ή άλλως διότι όπως είπαμε το κεφάλι του χωράει να βγει από τα κάγκελα και αυτό *απαγορεύεται!

*Ακόμα, μου φαίνονται περίεργες οι αναλογίες που έχεις γράψει. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ένα κοκατίλ να είναι 7 εκατοστά......

----------


## jk21

> Ναι είχα δει στο Internet και είχα ρωτήσει και τον πατέρα μου ο οποίος ασχολείται ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια με πουλάκια και παπαγάλους αλλά γιατί ρωτάς?



γιατι οταν παιρνουμε υπ ευθυνη μας ενα πουλακι ( μια ψυχουλα ) πρεπει να ενημερωνομαστε πρωτα και αν κρινω απο το πρωτο ποστ , μαλλον δεν τα ειχες διαβασει καλα ουτε στο ιντερνετ ,ουτε πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη εμπειρια ο  μπαμπας σου σε θεματα εκπαιδευσης και διαμονης ενος παπαγαλου 

μαλλον λαθος διαστασεις στα καγκελα του κλουβιου

επμονη να βαζεις το χερι σου εντος κλουβιου ,παροτι το βλεπεις να τρεχει ( αρα να σου εχει ολοενα και περισσοτερο φοβο ) και παρολα αυτα ,ο μπαμπας σου να μην σου δειχνει τι πρεπει να κανεις (αν τελικα ξερει )  

οσο για το σφηνωμα στα καγκελα θα επρεπε να καταλαβεις οτι περασε τετοιο στρες που δεν ηταν ικανο να καταλαβει οτι το σωζεις ,αλλα ειδε την ωρα που δεν μπορουσε να ξεφυγει ,καποιον να το πιανει και απο πανω (καλα εκανες αλλα αυτο δυστυχως ετσι το αντιλαμβανεται )

και γιατι πιαστηκε το πουλακι εκει; προσπαθουσε μηπως να ξεφυγει απο κατι ;

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Για να μας εμπιστευτεί ένα πουλάκι πρέπει να επιδείξουμε υπομονή-υπομονή-υπομονή- υπομονή-υπομονή και αγάπη- αγάπη-αγάπη-αγάπη-αγάπη και όχι εγωισμό- εγωισμό- εγωισμό- εγωισμό- εγωισμό- εγωισμό = *τώρα ανέβα στο χέρι μου να φας για να ικανοποιηθώ εεεγγγωωωωω*. Πάντα φιλικά τα σχόλια .

----------


## blackmailer

Εάν ακολουθήσεις τα βήματα όλα αυτά και διαβάσεις λίγο περισσότερο για τη διαβίωση και την εκπαίδευση των κόκατιλς, θα τα πάτε μια χαρά!! Μην παίρνεις ασχημα τις παρατηρήσεις των υπολοίπων μελών! κανείς δεν είναι παντογνώστης ούτε θέλει να το παίξει έτσι...όλοι στην αρχή είμασταν ανίδεοι...το θέμα είναι όμως να μαθαίνουμε και να βελτιώνουμε τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης των φτερωτών μας φίλων!!! καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι...
ΑΑΑ και να αλλάξεις κλουβάκι ε...προφανώς το διάκενο στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού που έχεις τώρα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για το συγκεκριμένο είδος πτηνού!!!

----------


## xrisam

Συμφωνω με τις συμβουλές που σου έδωσαν τα παιδια, η εκπαίδευση αλλά  και η εξημέρωση θελει πολύ υπομονή και προσπάθεια. Το κλουβί όντως δεν  είναι αυτό που πρέπει για ένα κοκατίλ.

Οι περισσότεροι εχουμε κάνει τα λάθη μας στο παρελθόν μέχρι να μαθουμε μεσω του φόρουμ στα σωστα πράγματα :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Το κλουβί του είναι 40 cm (Μήκος) και 15 cm (πλάτος). Το κοκατιλάκι μου είναι κάπου στα 6-7 cm . Είναι καλές οι αναλογίες?


Γειά σου Βασίλη , να χαίρεσαι το cockatiel σου !!! :winky: 
Αρχικά θα ξεκινήσω με κάτι το οποίο εγώ θεωρώ σημαντικό αυτή τη στιγμή , το κλουβί !!!
Τί ύψος έχει το κλουβί ? Και προφανώς για να βάλει το κεφάλι του ανάμεσα έχεις πρόβλημα με το κενό στα κάγκελα!!
Υπάρχει κίνδυνος για* πνιγμό του πουλιού* !!!!!!! 
Έπειτα , όταν λές πως το κοκατίλ σου είναι 6-7 εκ. τί εννοείς ? Τα κοκατίλ είναι *από 26-37 εκ.* !!!!
Βάλε μια φωτογραφία να το δούμε το μικρό σου ...
Στη συνέχεια , για το κόψιμο των φτερών ... προφανώς όποιος σου το είπε κάνει μεγάλο λάθος , μιας και έτσι το πουλάκι δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα διαφυγής και έτσι ορισμένοι θεωρούν πως μπορεί να εξημερωθεί πιό εύκολαα!!
Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο , υπάρχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες τραυματισμού και αύξηση του στρές !!
Απλά πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή και να αφιερώσεις μερικό χρόνο καθημερινά ώστε να πετύχεις το αποτέλεσμα της εξημέρωσης !!!
διάβασε αυτά :*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*και παρακολούθησε και αυτό το βίντεο :


Τώρα γενικά διάβασε αυτά τα άρθρα να δείς περίπου τί πρέπει να έχεις στον παπαγάλο σου :
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**Διαστάσεις κλουβιών**Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.**Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας*Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε εξελίξεις !!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Βασιλη καλημερα !!

Να χαιρεσαι το κοκατιλακι σου τον Λουι !!Κοιτα δεν εχω κατι επιπλεον να προσθεσω , η Κωνσταντινα και τα υπολοιπα μελη με καλυψαν απλα θελω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις γιατι εχω μπερδευτει .

Το κοκατιλ τι ηλικια εχει και  ειναι 7 εκ. ? Το μετρησες εσυ η το πηγες σε πτηνιατρο ? Ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι ? Σκεψου πως τα κοκατιλ φτανουν 29-37 εκατοστα και κυμαινονται απο 90 εως 110 γραμμαρια , οποτε παιζει να υπαρχει προβλημα (βαλε μια φωτογραφια να το δουμε)

Το κλουβι που του εχεις για ενα κοκατιλ ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο , οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις για τα  Cockatiels ειναι  50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm ....

Για το θεμα της εξημερωσεις με καλυψε ο Μανωλης απο πανω !!

Καλη συνεχεια με τον Λουι σου και περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες !!

----------


## Papagalo trela

Ποπο... Συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα όλο αυτόν τον καιρό αλλά δεν το είχα δει.Επισης δεν προσπαθούσε να ξεφύγει απο κατι διοτι είναι κάπως τρελάμενο με το φαΐ και οπως πηγε να τσιμπήσει ενα σπόρι που είχε πεσει κατω στο κλουβι σφηνωσε το κεφαλι του στα σιδερα (παρολο που ειχε πολυ τροφη στην ταΐστρα) 


Πάντως ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια τους

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τελικά άλλαξες κλουβί ? Για να σφηνώσει το κεφάλι του σημαίνει πως είναι ακατάλληλο κλουβί !
Η εκπαίδευση πως πάει ?

----------


## Papagalo trela

Άλαξα... Η εκπαιδευση δεν θα ελεγα πωσ παει τελεια αλλα θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα χαιρόμουν πολύ αν μας έδειχνες φωτογραφίες του μικρού σου φίλου αλλά και του καινούριου κλουβιού !

----------


## Papagalo trela



----------


## Papagalo trela

Λιγο μεγαλες αλλα επιτελους
Α και τις εβγαλα το βραδυ και δεν ηταν πολυ κινητικος γι'αυτο ειναι ετσι σαν παχουλος  ::

----------


## Papagalo trela

Σας αρεσε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχα ζουζούνος είναι να τον χαίρεσαι !
Το κλουβι γενικά κάθε πότε το καθαρίζεις ? Παιγνίδια έχει ?
Δες εδώ κάποια θέματα για την διατροφή του που χρειάζεται :
*Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γλύκας είναι να τον χαίρεσαι!!! Αυτό το συρματάκι που κάνει  κύκλο τι είναι; Μήπως είναι σκουριασμένο και το μασουλάει;

----------


## Papagalo trela

Ναι βρε ολα αυτα τα ξερω απλα εβγαλα τα λαχανικα που του ειχα κρεμασει για να τον βγαλω φοτο. Παιχνιδια αμα παρατιρισες εχω βαλει ενα κρεμασμενο κορδονι και διπλα ενα σπαγγο με καλαμακια . Τρελενεται ολη μερα σε αυτα (σκαρφαλωνει πανω στο κορδονι και μετα κρεμαζεται απο τα κορδονια και πηδαει κατω στο πατημα ) Το κλουβι το καθαριζω καθε 2 μερες απλα ειχε φαει πολυ

οχι καλαμακια ειναι και απλα κρεμαζεται με το ραμφος

----------

